# Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?



## Brassen007 (10. November 2005)

Welche geflochtenen schnüre fischt ihr denn so???
Was könntet ihr mir empfehen??
Firma,stärke,durchmesser... usw.#c |kopfkrat 
Vielen dank|wavey:


----------



## karlosito (10. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*

ich fische 15er fireline, farbe smoke


----------



## der_Jig (10. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*

also, zunächst müsse man mal wissen wofür du die geflo überhaupt einsetzen möchtest...

zum Pilken Fische ich eine 17er Fireline in Smoke oder gelb von Berkley, bin aber ehrlich gesagt grad dabei mal was neues auszuprobieren... weiß nur noch nicht was, vllt findet sich ja in diesem thema was...

und zum Mefo-Fischen benutze ich die 12er Fireline in Smoke...

Vorteil der Fireline ist, dass sie wirklich rund ist und sich somit gut aufspulen, werfen, etc. lässt...


----------



## Marcel1409 (10. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*

@ Jig

Hier is das Brandungsforum, ich schätze er will sie in der Brandung einsetzen:m 
P.S. Versuch mal die XDS 0,16 zum Pilken!!!




Ich fisch die XDS Fireline in 0,13. Power-Beste-Schnur zu B-Fischen...


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (10. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*

Moin,
in der Brandung würde "ich" dir ne 15 Fireline ,mit  38 er geflecht als Keule empfehlen.
das geht ab wie Sau.:m


----------



## der_Jig (10. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jig
> 
> Hier is das Brandungsforum, ich schätze er will sie in der Brandung einsetzen:m
> P.S. Versuch mal die XDS 0,16 zum Pilken!!!
> ...


 

hm, das mit der brandung könnte stimmen... 

die xds ist mir auch schon im kopf rumgespukt! was ist da eigentlich der genaue vorteil im gegensatz zur "normalen" fireline, außer das sie ein wenig teurer ist?!


----------



## haukep (10. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*

Ich fische auch Fireline, aber in 0,12 und ne 32er als Schlagschnur #6


----------



## haukep (10. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*



			
				der_Jig schrieb:
			
		

> hm, das mit der brandung könnte stimmen...
> 
> die xds ist mir auch schon im kopf rumgespukt! was ist da eigentlich der genaue vorteil im gegensatz zur "normalen" fireline, außer das sie ein wenig teurer ist?!



Hier werden sie geholfen...


----------



## Christian D (10. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*

Von der Fireline bin ich vollkommen ab! Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Meiner Meinung nach völlig daneben , die Schnur#q .Andere sehen dies anders.

Seit längerer Zeit fisch ich die normale Corastrong. sehr gute Schnur. Die Corastrong Zoom lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht, denn das runde Geflecht wird in kürzester Zeit "kantig". Preis-Leistung stimmt nicht.
Die X-Tron (Dega) saugt sich sehr stark voll und klebt auf der Spule, dafür hat sie ne Markierung....

Wie du siehst (am beispiel der Fireline), jeder denkt anders, da heißt es leider nur, selbst Erfahrungen zu sammeln und für sich die richtige Schnur zu finden.


----------



## der_Jig (10. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*

hab bei www.gigafish.de eben grad mal die powerline gefunden, die ja nun so wirkt, als wäre sie unzerstörbar!  0,07 mit 8kg Tragkraft?!?! 

kann das sein? ist sie wirklich so dünn dann? jemand erfahrungen?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*

hab mir die 0,07er vor nen paar Tagen bestellt . Allerdings zum Spinnfischen ...
Leider konnt ich sie noch nicht testen aber sooooo dünn wie angegeben ist die auf keinen Fall ! Außerdem ist sie auch nicht so wirklich rund ...
also ich würd auf nen realen Durchmesser von 0,12-0,14 mm tippen .


----------



## Pilkman (10. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*



			
				der_Jig schrieb:
			
		

> ... kann das sein? ist sie wirklich so dünn dann? jemand erfahrungen?



Nein, definitiv nicht. Ich fische die 0,07er Powerline trotzdem sehr gern beim Spinnfischen: Eng verflochten, super Wurfeigenschaften, annähernd run. Die 0,07er ist etwas dünner als 0,15er Fireline.


----------



## sunny (11. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*

Ich fische die Fireline XDS und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Schnur.


----------



## CyTrobIc (11. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*

Moin Jungs, ich hab mir ne 0,10er gekauft, soll angeblich 8 kg halten, kann ich die auch für die Ostsee nehmen mit Schlagschnur vor ?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*



			
				CyTrobIc schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Jungs, ich hab mir ne 0,10er gekauft, soll angeblich 8 kg halten, kann ich die auch für die Ostsee nehmen mit Schlagschnur vor ?



Jo kannst du, ich bin am testen mit ner 0,06 Corastrong Zoom7. Das geht auch.


----------



## til (11. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*

Praktisch alle Durchmesser angaben von geflochtenen sind quatsch. Dumm ist, wer denkt eine Schnur sei besser, weil sie mehr Tragkraft bei gleichem Durchmesser ausweist. Die Kunst eine gute Geflochtene herzustellen liegt darin ein gutes Flechtverfahren zu beherschen und die Schnur sinnvoll zu imprägnieren oder zu beschichten. Gemacht sind sie alle aus demselben Material und die "technischen Daten" kann man getrost vergessen, alleine die Praxistauglichkeit (Wurfeigenschaften und Abriebverhalten) sollten entscheidend sein. Und aussuchen/vergleichen sollte man lieber nach Tragkraft als nach Durchmesser.


----------



## Ganstar (11. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*

Welche schnur würdet ihr mir für Hecht empfehlen ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*



			
				Ganstar schrieb:
			
		

> Welche schnur würdet ihr mir für Hecht empfehlen ? |kopfkrat


Moin Ganstar,
wir sind hier beim Brandungsangeln, da gibs keine Hechte.  Kannst du bitte deine Frage im Raubfischforum stellen da wirst du eine Menge Antworten bekommen. #h


----------



## CyTrobIc (11. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*



> ich bin am testen mit ner 0,06 Corastrong Zoom7



das is aber schon extremst dünn.


----------



## Christian D (12. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*

Die Zoom ist ja auch extrem verstreckt und  sehr eng geflochten......


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*



			
				CyTrobIc schrieb:
			
		

> das is aber schon extremst dünn.


jo ist es aber in Norge habe ich mit der Schnur richtig fette Köhler gefangen. Das hat sie schon mal gehalten. Naja nun teste ich sie in der Brandung.


----------



## platfisch7000 (12. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*

Ich angel nicht mehr mit geflochtener in der Brandung!
1.Es ist voll schwer ne Schlagschnur vor zu binden!
2.man hat durch das gewaltvolle Werfen mehr Perücken,als bei anderen Angelarten!Und das ist bei geflochtener sehr teuer!
3.man verliert zu viele Fische!
4.Die meisten geflochtenen,können keine Kälte (Frost) ab,was bei Brandungsangel öfter vorkommen soll...
5.Bei seitlichen Winden ist der Schnurbogen wesentlich größer,als bei Mono
6.Man wirft nur sehr geringfügig weiter!

Und nun 7. und schlimmster Grund:
Bei auflandigen Winden schlagen die Wellen auf die Schnur,was bei mir immer dazu führte,das mein Blei ranrutscht!Eine Mono fängt es wie ein Gummiband ab
,aber bei geflochtener,ist ewig die Schnur lose!Mit Krallenblei bekommt man hier gar keine Spannung rein,da die Welle einen das Blei losschlägt!

Das sind so meine Erfahrungen und die meiner Kollegen!
Ich würde von geflochtener Schnur abraten!
Im Nationalkader,oder bei anderen "großen" Brandungsanglern,keine ich keinen,der eine Geflochtene fischt!

MfG Plattfisch!


----------



## Marcel1409 (12. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*



			
				platfisch7000 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Nationalkader,oder bei anderen "großen" Brandungsanglern,keine ich keinen,der eine Geflochtene fischt!



Dann scheinst du ja nicht wirklich viele zu kennen:m !!!


----------



## Marcel1409 (12. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*



			
				platfisch7000 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.Es ist voll schwer ne Schlagschnur vor zu binden!



Find ich nicht!!!



			
				platfisch7000 schrieb:
			
		

> 2.man hat durch das gewaltvolle Werfen mehr Perücken,als bei anderen Angelarten!Und das ist bei geflochtener sehr teuer!



Das liegt denn nur an der Wicklung der Rolle!!!



			
				platfisch7000 schrieb:
			
		

> 3.man verliert zu viele Fische!



Ich nicht, ausserdem verliert man mit Mono auch mal Fische!!!



			
				platfisch7000 schrieb:
			
		

> 4.Die meisten geflochtenen,können keine Kälte (Frost) ab,was bei Brandungsangel öfter vorkommen soll...



Hatte ich mit Fireline noch nie das Problem!!!



			
				platfisch7000 schrieb:
			
		

> 15.Bei seitlichen Winden ist der Schnurbogen wesentlich größer,als bei Mono



Im Gegenteil, da die Schnur viel weniger Luftwiederstand hat als Mono!!!



			
				platfisch7000 schrieb:
			
		

> 6.Man wirft nur sehr geringfügig weiter!



No comment#d !!!



			
				platfisch7000 schrieb:
			
		

> Und nun 7. und schlimmster Grund:
> Bei auflandigen Winden schlagen die Wellen auf die Schnur,was bei mir immer dazu führte,das mein Blei ranrutscht!Eine Mono fängt es wie ein Gummiband ab
> ,aber bei geflochtener,ist ewig die Schnur lose!Mit Krallenblei bekommt man hier gar keine Spannung rein,da die Welle einen das Blei losschlägt!



Jupp, das stimmt...


----------



## Christian D (12. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*

Genau Marcel!!! Gut auf den Punkt gebracht. Sehe ich genau so.

Bei voller welle wechsel ich auch auf Mono. Ansonsten schwöre ich aufs Geflecht.

Jeder wie er meint.


----------



## platfisch7000 (12. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann scheinst du ja nicht wirklich viele zu kennen:m !!!



Mag sein!
Mache im DMV auch nichts mit,weil ich mehr mit dem Stippen im DAV zu tun habe!
Ich besuche nur Großmann's Cup,Eis-Cup und Daiwa-Cup!
von den Angler die ich kenne macht es aber keiner,also:
Heiner und Günter Großman nicht/Sven Teege nicht/Frank Piotter nicht/
Horst Hennings nicht/Andreas Burkard nicht/ Volker Thöming nicht/
Heinz-Dieter Bodendieck nicht/Holger Freese nicht/Uwe Lohr nicht!
Und die machen es aus den genannten Gründen nicht!

Rollen habe ich Ultegra 10 000 von Shimano!Mit der Rolle passiert es jedenfalls
hin und wieder!Was soll ich mir sonst für ne Rolle kaufen?

Eine Mono gibt niemals einen größeren Schnurbogen,als eine Fireline!
Es sind immer alle der Meinung,weil die Geflochtene ja dünner ist,ist aber auch leichter und nicht rund!

Mein Kollege hat bei unserem lezten "Werfen" auf einem Flugplatz,immer um 160 Meter geworfen (mal 162 und mal 159 und das die ganze Zeit)
Mit der geflochtenen hat er 167 Meter geworfen!
Ohne Worte sag ich da nur!

Zum einfrieren:die Fireline ist eine der wenigen Schnüre die das nicht macht,da sie versiegelt und getempert ist!alle anderen sind bei Frost mist!

Und zum letzten Grund stimmst Du mir ja zu!
UND DER GANZ ALLEINE WÜRDE MIR SCHON REICHEN!!

MfG Plattfisch!


----------



## Christian D (12. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*

Weiß nicht, ob man sich immer an Namen orientieren sollte. Nachläufer funktionieren zwar als Montagen|supergri , aber ansonsten verzichtet man somit auf eigene erfahrungen und Lernprozesse.
Sicher werden die "Profis" ihre gründe haben, keine Frage.

Allgemein gesagt, nicht auf dich bezogen!!!!  kein Vorwurf an den Dorsch, über den ein Schiff gefahren ist (Plattfisch) 

Tut jetzt zwar nicht viel zum Thema, aber wollt mal generell was loswerden, weil mich das an der Anglerszene echt ziemlich stört. Man hört viel zu oft von Promifetischismus:
Ich kenne ein paar Brandungsangler, die sich nie zu einem "Gemeinschaftsangeln" (oder auch Hegefischen oder auch Vergleichsangeln oder auch Wettkampfangeln, bzw. Wettfischen) begeben würden. Trotzdem sind dies sehr sehr fähige angler, die sich meiner Meinung nach in keinster Weise hinter den "Prominenten" verstecken müssten. Wahrscheinlich sind sie den VIPs sogar mindestens ebenbürtig, was das anglerische Potential belangt.
Bloß weil man für sich selbst und nicht für Pokale angelt, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass man unprofessionell zu Werke geht.

Finde es schade, dass den Handlungen der DMVler oftmals ein universeller Absolutheitsanpruch zugesprochen wird.


----------



## degl (12. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*

@all,

ja und letztens beim Pro-Tack-Cup bekam ich dann Anschauungsunterricht zum Thema weitwerfen.Neben mir stand Volker Thömig und ich konnte nur erahnen wo seine Bleie einschlugen(da sah isch nischt scho gut aus),ich schaffte gerademal die hälfte.
aber mit geflecht angelt er nur wenn absoluter Ententeich ist,sagt er selbst.
und wenn man nun mit Geflochtener gut zurechtkommt..so what..
ich hatte kürzlich damit probs und habe mich dann entschlossen nicht geflecht nachzurüsten sondern hab jetzt beide Rollen mit ner Daiwa Tournament Surfschnur in Gelb bespult und hoffe ich komm damit besser klar.
übrigens hatte mein Händler mir insgesamt ca.600m 0,28 für 8€ aufgespult,das halte ich für günstig.

gruß degl


----------



## Agalatze (13. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*



			
				platfisch7000 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind so meine Erfahrungen und die meiner Kollegen!
> Ich würde von geflochtener Schnur abraten!
> Im Nationalkader,oder bei anderen "großen" Brandungsanglern,keine ich keinen,der eine Geflochtene fischt!
> 
> MfG Plattfisch!


 
hallo plattfisch,
also ich muss mich da mal kurz einmischen da du nicht ganz bescheid weisst. ich bin mitglid des deutschen nationalkaders brandung und war gerade mit der ganzen truppe zur wm. ich selber und auch die anderen fischen geflecht. auch dieter großmann usw...
und wenn du hier schon mit namen um dich ballerst, dann solltest du dich besser informieren. auch die anderen leute fischen oft mit geflecht.
und noch mal weiter zur info... holger hat ewig nicht mehr in der brandung mitgemacht, horst hennings habe ich auch die letzten jahre nicht gesehen, genau wie bodendieck. damals war es noch nicht so verbreitet mit geflecht, das ist wohl der grund deiner informationsquelle


----------



## Rumpelrudi (13. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*

Klar haben die "Profis" eine größere Auswahl an Wechselspulen, die ein normaler Brandungsangler niemals mitschleppen würde.
Normal ist für mich immer noch Mono und das wird auch noch lange so bleiben. Auf die paar Meterchen Wurfweite kann es nur bei ausgelosten Plätzen ankommen.
Als Normalo stelle ich mich doch nicht freiwillig an Strandabschnitten, wo ich mir einen Wolf unter der Achsel scheuern muß#d
Ich staune auch jedesmal aufs neue, was die "Profis" alles so ans Wasser schleppen. Jede Aussage über die Nutzung von Schnüren wäre richtig. Manche haben schon ihre "Esel" mit dabei.|supergri
Ich kann jedenfalls keine Aussage darüber machen, welche Geflochtene besser ist. Wie Aga schon andeutet, gab es früher nur Dacron und die war der vorletzte Müll zum Brandungsangeln.
Benutze diese nur noch als Maurerschnur.


----------



## Agalatze (13. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*

mein reden rudi.
wenn man privat losgeht ist es sowieso latte-hauptsache der spaß zählt. und für die veranstaltungen habe ich schon meine 20 e spulen am start


----------



## Agalatze (17. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*



			
				platfisch7000 schrieb:
			
		

> Mag sein!
> Mache im DMV auch nichts mit,weil ich mehr mit dem Stippen im DAV zu tun habe!
> Ich besuche nur Großmann's Cup,Eis-Cup und Daiwa-Cup!
> von den Angler die ich kenne macht es aber keiner,also:
> ...


 
tja da bekomme ich wohl keine antwort mehr von dir oder ?
jedenfalls solltest du nicht über leute reden die du nicht kennst.


----------



## deger (17. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*

mal ne Frage:  ;+

fütterr Ihr noch dicke Monofile unter, ansonsten ist das ja nicht gerade billig sich eine Brandungsrolle mit 0,06er Geflochteneer o.Ä. vollzuhauen ?|kopfkrat


----------



## sunny (17. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*



			
				deger schrieb:
			
		

> fütterr Ihr noch dicke Monofile unter



Yepphh, mein Tackle-Dealer haut erst ne billige Mono auf die Rolle und dann die von mir gewünschte Meterzahl Geflecht. Ansonsten wird es, wie du schon gesagt hast, recht happig.


----------



## Agalatze (17. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*



			
				deger schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne Frage: ;+
> 
> fütterr Ihr noch dicke Monofile unter, ansonsten ist das ja nicht gerade billig sich eine Brandungsrolle mit 0,06er Geflochteneer o.Ä. vollzuhauen ?|kopfkrat


 
also billig ist das alles sowieso nicht. aber zum einen gibt es extra spulen für geflecht und zum anderen kann man gut unterfüttern.
aber 0,06 angelt keiner. in der regel werden 0,15 oder 0,17er gefischt.


----------



## DerStipper (17. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*

@Agalatze
haste ne Link zum Bericht von der WM?


----------



## der_Jig (17. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*



			
				platfisch7000 schrieb:
			
		

> von den Angler die ich kenne macht es aber keiner,also:
> Heiner und Günter Großman nicht/Sven Teege nicht/Frank Piotter nicht/
> Horst Hennings nicht/Andreas Burkard nicht/ Volker Thöming nicht/
> Heinz-Dieter Bodendieck nicht/Holger Freese nicht/Uwe Lohr nicht!
> Und die machen es aus den genannten Gründen nicht!


 


wie geil du bist...
nach dem motto "ich kenn sie alle und alle kennen mich..."
find ich ehrlich gesagt ein bischen peinlich, wie du hier versuchst ein auf dicke hose zu machen...
aber lustig ist´s!:m


----------



## Agalatze (17. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*



			
				der_Jig schrieb:
			
		

> wie geil du bist...
> nach dem motto "ich kenn sie alle und alle kennen mich..."
> find ich ehrlich gesagt ein bischen peinlich, wie du hier versuchst ein auf dicke hose zu machen...
> aber lustig ist´s!:m


 
dem ist irgendwie nichts hinzuzufügen !
keiner kennt ihn,er ist wohl schon lange nicht mehr aktiv, und trommelt hier rum von wegen die nationalmannschaft würde mono fischen. dummerweise bin ich ja zufällig einer aus der mannschaft  

@ der stipper
es gibt schon einen teilbericht aber ist noch nicht fertig. das ganze kannst du in einem bekannten "meeresangler" portal lesen


----------



## platfisch7000 (18. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*

@All!!!
Hallo nochmal!
Also nachdem ganzen Zirkus hier,denke ich das ich nicht richtig verstanden worden bin!|gr: 
Ich wollte nur meine Erfahrung und Meinung,über Geflecht loswerden,und die ist in der Brandung eher negativ!
In diesem Forum vertritt jeder seine Meinung,oder hilft anderen Leuten!
Wenn das nun mit den "Profis" kennen, etwas dumm rüber gekommen ist tut es mir leid! Ich hätte lieber schreiben sollen "ich wüßte nicht wer das macht",denn wäre dieser Hagel auf mich,mir wohl erspart geblieben(auch diese netten PN's die ich bekommen habe)|krach: 
Wenn ich jemanden was über z.B. Michael Jackson was ezählen würde und Derjenige sagt mir,er wüßte nicht wen ich meine,dann sage ich ja auch:
WAS DU KENNST MICHAEL JACKSON NICHT?Das bedeutet doch noch lange nicht das ich jeden Sonntag mit dem zum Kaffeekränzchen sitze! 
Diese Angler,also die Namen ,habe ich erst aufgezählt nachdem mir gesagt worden ist:Ich scheine nicht viele zu kennen!Das fand ich nähmlich ein bischen großkotzig#q  ,von wegen ich kenne Alle und daraufhin habe ich diese Namen aufgelistet,weil ja anscheinend alles an meinen Argumenten falsch war!
Und diese Angler hatte ich nunmal nach der Geflechtsache,auf Veranstaltungen,Messen oder Angelläden gefragt und da haben sie noch nicht mit Geflecht geangelt!|evil: 
Mag ja sein das sich dort einiges geändert hat und da lasse ich mich ja auch belehren,von welchen die es besser wissen.(Bin ja auch für jeden Tip dankbar)
#6 :k :q 
Doch das ist für mich noch lange kein Grund mich hier so anblubbern zu lassen!
Die dünne Hose aus Kiel,postet hier in seiner Gettosprache über mich rum und behauptet  tatsächlich  Fireline wäre rund!Find ich ehrlich gesagt ein bischen peinlich,aber lustig ist's!#6 
Und dann Agalatze,der dem irgendwie nichts hinzuzufügen hat und von rumtrommeln redet,aber es ja auch nicht versäumt,mit Sätzen wie:
"Ich bin im Kader und war bei der WM",oder "dummerweise bin ich ja zufällig einer aus der Mannschaft",hier zu sagen,daß er der große Star ist!
Wer da wohl trommelt........................?!
Horst Hennings,seit Jahren nicht mehr gesehen!Wie?Wobei?Beim Brandungsangeln?Oder im DMV?Im DMV wäre ja komisch,da er im August ja Deutscher Meister im Bootsangeln geworden ist!(habe ich nur gelesen,keine Angst)

Aber wie schon einige Angler hier geschrieben haben,daß immer so viel mit Profigetue hin oder her,daß man dem garnicht so viel Beachtung schenken sollte,
finde ich gut!:m Den Fehler habe ich gemacht,die in meine Begründungen mit einzubeziehen(weil viele ja  was darauf geben) Doch letztendlich sehe ich es genauso,daß es auch viele gute ,nicht von der Fachpresse,hochgepuschte angler gibt!
Wie ein guter Angelkollege von mir immer sagtie kochen alle nur mit Wasser!
(Der Kollege war übrigens vor längerer Zeit mal Weltmeister im Meeresangeln!)

So,gruß und Dank,an alle die mich verstanden haben und der Rest sollte vielleicht mal zum Brandungsangeln gehen,damit ihr mal ein wenig entspannter seid!

Gruß Plattfisch!!!|wavey: 

ps:freue mich schon darauf,wie Ihr euch das Maul,über den Satz mit meinem
    Kollegen zerreissen werdet!


----------



## Rumpelrudi (18. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*

Habe mir bei einem Händler mal das ganze Sortiment an Geflochtenen durch die Finger gleiten lassen. Spontan würde ich mich (mach ich aber nicht) für die Fireline entscheiden. Sie kam mir am flexibelsten vor.
Ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass die Oberfläche sich sehr weich um nicht zu schreiben klebrig anfühlt, was zu erheblichen Reibungswiederständen an herkömmlichen Angelrollen mit Gleitlagerröllchen führt. Für diese Rollen taugt die Schnur wohl wirklich nichts.
Bei den Kugellagerröllchen dürfte der Wiederstand nicht so hoch sein.
Also : Teure Schnur = teure Rolle. Und damit nicht so viel Ausschlitzer beim herandrillen passieren, muß noch eine elastischere Rute (also auch teuer) angeschafft werden. Wer A sagt muß auch B sagen.
Da mir das zu teuer ist, bleibe ich bei Mono.


----------



## Agalatze (19. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*



			
				platfisch7000 schrieb:
			
		

> @All!!!
> Hallo nochmal!
> Also nachdem ganzen Zirkus hier,denke ich das ich nicht richtig verstanden worden bin!|gr:
> Ich wollte nur meine Erfahrung und Meinung,über Geflecht loswerden,und die ist in der Brandung eher negativ!
> ...


 
also wenn man schon den trommler macht, dann muss man auch mit merkwürdigen antworten rechnen, ich glaube kaum, dass marcel,der jig oder ich sonst sowas geschrieben hätten. ich bin lediglich gegen deine behauptung an gegangen weil sie nicht stimmte.
meiner meinung nach ist das ganze ne reine geschmackssache genau wie der eine weiche oder harte ruten mag, oder daiwa und der andere shimano. jedenfalls bin ich völlig überzeugt vom geflecht. 
und nun mal zu deinen äußerungen. ich habe nur deshalb gesagt dass ich in der mannschaft bin, weil du meintest dass wir aus der mannschaft nur mono fischen. das hat nichts mit trommeln zu tun, außerdem fühle ich mich überhaupt nicht als star. es gibt ein paar angler im dmv vor denen ich echt meinen hut ziehe, wie bei dieter großmann z.b.
horst hennings ist auf dem boot noch aktiv aber nicht mehr in der brandung. holger freese macht das ganze auch schon lange nicht mehr mit.
auch wenn du eine gestörte meinung über sogenannte promiangler hast, denke ich mal dass du auch deine erfahrungen im dmv gesammelt hast oder ? dann dürfte dir aufgefallen sein, dass es immer die gleichen sind die vorne mitangeln. glaubst du sowas ist zufall ? ich glaube du weißt was ich meine. es gibt nunmal diese klasse angler, auch wenn sie genau wie wir nur mit wasser kochen, dennoch sind sie immer sehr stark. es gibt nunmal von jeder sache DIE BESTEN und schlechtere.
nun noch kurz zu deinem kollegen... das muss aber schon ne weile her sein, da wir lange keinen weltmeister mehr aus deutschland hatten.
tja ich hoffe nun haben wir das sachlich geklärt-ich wollte mir jedenfalls nicht mein maul über deinen kollegen zerreissen.
falls du mal in die brandung fährst dann kannst ja mal ne meldung machen. dann kann ich dich vielleicht auch vom geflecht überzeugen.
oft hast du es nämlich so, dass du mit der mono garnicht soweit werfen kannst und dir die entscheidenden meter zum fisch fehlen.


----------



## Klaus S. (19. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> oft hast du es nämlich so, dass du mit der mono garnicht soweit werfen kannst und dir die entscheidenden meter zum fisch fehlen.


 
Das passiert mir auch mit der Fireline das mir die entscheidenen Meter fehlen. Wenn ich z.B. neben Bigfoot (das kleine Rehlein :q ) stehe denke ich immer "man oh man das waren ja wieder 20 Meter weiter als mein bester Wurf" #q  :q :q 
Ich denke mal das die meisten "Promiangler" auch sehr gute Werfer sind und deswegen auch immer ganz vorne mitangeln. Dann gibt es aber noch jene Angler die einfach die Erfahrung haben und deswegen immer vorne dabei sind (z.B. unser "Angelopi" Alois) 

P.S.: @Aga, du brauchst dich bestimmt auch vor keinem zu verstecken und gehörst für mich ganz klar auch zu den "Promianglern" (bescheuertes Wort)


----------



## Rumpelrudi (19. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*

Zitat Klaus S.
>>Ich denke mal, dass die meisten "Promiangler" auch sehr gute Werfer sind und deswegen auch immer ganz vorne mitangeln. Dann gibt es aber noch jene Angler die einfach die Erfahrung haben und deswegen immer vorne dabei sind.<<

#6#6 Super Aussage#6#6
Und wenn dann beides zusammentrifft kommen Angler wie Dieter Großmann dabei hervor, die auch mal einen schlechten Tag erwischen, aber durchschnittlich weniger schlechte Tage haben.
Das Schicksal setzt aber irgendwann den Hobel an und hobelt alle gleich(Karl Valentin)

Jemand, der schon rein körperlich keinen günstigen Hebel beim Werfen ansetzen kann, nützt auch keine andere Schnur. Da kann nur empfohlen werden, die Angelrute nach seinen Möglichkeiten anzupassen, bevor weiter experimentiert wird. Das erspart viel Frust.
Wenn ich mich mit vollem körperlichen Einsatz vor dem Wurf durchbiege und strecke, kommt eine Entfernung von der Wurfachse bis zur Rutenspitze von 6,5m zusammen. Das ist schon ein Pfund. Leider machen in meinem Alter die Bandscheiben dieses Extrem nicht mehr mit:c


----------



## platfisch7000 (20. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*

Moin moin!

@Agalatze
Nein,ich denke das es kein Zufall ist,das immer die selben Leute oben mitspielen,denn das kenne ich auch vom Stippen!
Wenn das alles nur Glück währe,dann könnten ja alle diese Leute auch Lotto spielen!

Das mit dem Kummpel ist wirklich sehr lange her!Da wir das gleiche Alter haben,kann ich Dir sagen ,daß es unser Geburtjahr war und das ist ja schon sehr lange her ist!(kommt mir vor wie ein ganzes Leben:q )Das habe ich auch nur aus troz dahingeschrieben,weil ich etwas sauer war,da schaue ich nach ein paar Tagen wieder rein und dann.........!|krach: 
Aber ist jetzt egal ich hoffe ,man kann wieder vernünftig miteinander reden?!:m 

Manchmal ist es so das man enorm weit werfen muß,habe aber auch nicht selten das Gegenteil erlebt! Und an 180 Meter mit Wurm ,komme ich auch an Windstillen Tagen,mit ner Fireline nicht rann!Da brauche ich mir keine Gedanken machen!:c 

Wo wir hier schon irgendwie,sowieso vom Thema abkommen,hätte ich denn doch nochmal ne Frage:|bla: 

1.Habe es im Frühjahr 2004,auf Langeland, eine Woche lang,mal wieder probiert mit Fireline zu Fischen!Aber ich hatte nur Probleme mit dem Werfen!
Ne'60er Keule an die 17er Fireline zu knoten war der reinste Horror!Wenn es nach 10 versuchen,dann doch geklappt hat,ging der Knoten im Wurf kaput!
Dann habe ich Taper Tip's genommen! 15m 28er/58er.
Nun war das knoten kein Problem mehr,aber wenn ich richtig durchgezogen habe (also für meine Verhältnisse) ist auch hier der Knoten in den Ringen der Rute zerschossen!Immer ging mir der Konten beim werfen,durch die Schläge in den Ringen kaputt!(auch mit sec-Kleber auf dem Konten)Beim leichteren Werfen war das nicht der Fall,aber ich ziehe
doch keine Fireline auf,um mir anschließend vor die Füße zu werfen!
Wie macht ihr das denn?|uhoh: 
Geflochtene Schlagschnur?|kopfkrat 

Und dann nochwas:
2.Wir haben mit 5 Leuten geangelt und alle haben Bisse gehabt ohne ende..
4 Leute fingen ein Dorsch nach dem anderen (bis 65 cm/ ca 70m-100m vom Ufer entfernt/bei Ententeich/nur seitliche Strömung!)
Doch der eine Kollege hatte mit Geflochtener gefischt!
Er hatte zwar auch jedemenge Bisse,doch bekam sie nicht mit!
Bei uns waren 10 Bisse 8 Fische und bei ihm 10 Bisse,wenns hoch kommt 2 Fische!
Er hat lange gewartet/sofort angeschlagen/großen Haken/kleinen Haken/Lange Mundschnur(Nachläufer bis 1,5m haben wir ihm gebaut gehabt)/kurze Mundschnur/Wenig Wurm/Viel Wurm/Krallenblei/Rollendes Blei
Usw....usw....
WORAN LAG ES???????????
Wir brauchten nichtmal anschlagen und bei Ihm...........
Das war wieder ein Grund für mich,daß Geflecht nicht zu nutzen.Denn ich war nach der Aktion davon überzeut,daß die Fische sofort wieder losließen,weil die Schnur keine Dehnung hat und sie sofort den Widerstand der Rute spürten!
Hat das von Euch mal jemand erlebt?|kopfkrat 
Gibt es eine Erklärung??? 

MfG Plattfisch!#h


----------



## Klaus S. (20. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*

Zu 1.: Ja, dann wird die Rute auch besser aufgeladen.
Zu 2.: Hätte er mal mit Schnurbogen oder Einhänger angeln sollen.

Und hier noch der passende Knoten der auch hält...

http://www.bunganutlake.org/albright-knot.htm


----------



## Klaus S. (20. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn dann beides zusammentrifft kommen Angler wie Dieter Großmann dabei hervor


 
Nö, wie Klaus S. :m :m :m


----------



## Agalatze (20. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe welche gefochtene schnur kann ich nehmen?*



			
				platfisch7000 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin!
> 
> @Agalatze
> Nein,ich denke das es kein Zufall ist,das immer die selben Leute oben mitspielen,denn das kenne ich auch vom Stippen!
> ...


 

na klar könnenn wir normal quatschen. ist doch garnichts los gewesen bis auf ein paar piecksereien |supergri 
also ich fische generell die geflochtene und nehme keine mono davor, denn dann wäre der tolle effekt beim werfen ja wieder weg. ich nehme ne dicke 39er fireline als schlagschnur. und dann lädt sich die rute beim werfen auch dementsprechend besser auf. wobei man sich daran auch erst gewöhnen muss.
zu deinem kollegen auf langeland kann ich nichts sagen. entweder kann er nicht so gut angeln wie ihr, oder ich weiss auch nicht. auch bei ententeichwetter ist mir sowas noch nie passiert. ich angel allerdings auch aus der hand und setze keinen anhieb wie man es bei der mono gewohnt ist. damit reisst man dem fisch oftmals den haken wieder raus und der fisch ist weg. da viele fische da waren schließe ich mal eine "vorsichtigkeit" der fische aus, denn wenn fisch da ist und viele bisse kommen, dann lassen sie nur wegen geflochtener schnur nicht vom köder ab.
eine andere gute sache sind stippen die man als bissanzeiger hinstellt, oder kleiner eier die man sich in die schnur hängt.


----------

